# Curlys Pinstriping ready for business!



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

hey Everyone,

After a year and a half of striping part-time and working some LONG hours to get my work out there, I've decided to cancel my day job and make a living out of pinstriping. I'd like to thank the following people for giving me a shot and helping me get to this point,
Illustrious CC, Good Times CC, LA Cartel CC, Thee Artistics BC, Individuals CC, Stylystics CC, Comptons Finest CC, Mystic Styles CC (DFW), Wild Fantasies CC, Maniacos CC, Empire CC (HTX), Latin Life CC, Strickly Family CC, Straight Clownin' CC, Islanders CC, Santana CC, Our Style CC,Just Us CC, Altered Ones CC, Legends CC, BLVD Hydraulics, Steve @ Reds Hydraulics, , Walter @ West Coast Customs in Lynwood, John @ Bowtie Connection, and Adonai Bodyworks in Santa Ana.

LETS DO IT!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

good for u homie.. u do good work.. he are good peeps homie.. 
Curly worked on my bomb and he did some good work on it.
Whenever u need anything curly give me a holla


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is my bomb
http://i5.tinypic.com/23ifr0g.jpg[/img]] 
http://i5.tinypic.com/23ifs0k.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

takes a lot to stop doing something you worked hard and studied long to do. good luck on your new career


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good luck homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is what he did with happys shit
http://i5.tinypic.com/23igdft.jpg[/img]] 
http://i4.tinypic.com/23igdub.jpg[/img]] 
http://i1.tinypic.com/23ige3l.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's one pic. More to come...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I might have a frame for you to do in Montebello pretty soon homie. I'm glad you do house calls and good luck with everything.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

I forgot to mention that I have to give my job 2 more weeks before I leave.......... 
Also I'm accepting deposits for appointments after Aug 16. August and Sept shoulf fill up fast with big jobs before the super show so let me know if you have any plans.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Good work bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE,,,,,,, :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WELL, IF MIKE (ADONI BODYSHOP)CAN'T FIND THE GUY THAT DID MY RIDE,HE'LL BE PROBLY BE CALLING YOU FOR SURE, HE'S GONNA BE DOING 2 OF MY CARS PRETTY SOON(WITHIN 2 WEEKS) :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice work!!


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 3 2006, 04:31 PM~5898189
> *WELL, IF MIKE (ADONI BODYSHOP)CAN'T FIND THE GUY THAT DID MY RIDE,HE'LL BE PROBLY BE CALLING YOU FOR SURE, HE'S GONNA BE DOING 2 OF MY CARS PRETTY SOON(WITHIN 2 WEEKS) :thumbsup:
> *


a vic he can do my car that will make 3 maybe a better deal


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HMMM,AVER ,JUST GONNA STRIPE THE LADYS RYDE TO RESEMBLE MINE,AND DO A LITTLE "WORK" ON MINE,ESTE VATO SI SE AVENTA :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice work were are you located?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

dam thats nice

ahould go well with your skills


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HE MY HERO AND MY SPONSER TOO....CURLLLYYY WASSZZZZZZ UPPERS :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:31 PM~5898539
> *nice work were are you located?
> *


 :uh: THINK HIS CARD READ,"L.A AND ORANGE COUNTY" :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

SOME ARTISTICS BIKE HE DID...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD ART


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

AND MORE BIKES TO COME... :rofl: PLUS HE DID MY R/C TRUCK TOO


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 3 2006, 06:26 PM~5899047
> *:uh: THINK HIS CARD READ,"L.A AND ORANGE COUNTY" :biggrin:
> *


yeah but he has tx flag on his avatar


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:00 PM~5899317
> *yeah but he has tx flag on his avatar
> *


He is from Houston but lives in Long Beach now. Curly is a very good person and does great work!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOUR WORK LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE! KEEP IT UP! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW BIZ!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

GIVE ME A CALL CURLY BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF YOU YOU GOT MY CHIRP# G RABBITT :biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

good looking work! good luck


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 3 2006, 12:37 AM~5893755
> *hey Everyone,
> 
> After a year and a half of striping part-time and working some LONG hours to get my work out there, I've decided to cancel my day job and make a living out of pinstriping. I'd like to thank the following people for giving me a shot and helping me get to this point,
> ...


Much props Homie glad to see that you're finally going to do what you like best for a living, that's something that alot of us can't do, good luck with everything and let me know when i can come by and get some business cards to pass around.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT. FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

this is one gangsta topic


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 2 2006, 11:37 PM~5893755
> *hey Everyone,
> 
> After a year and a half of striping part-time and working some LONG hours to get my work out there, I've decided to cancel my day job and make a living out of pinstriping. I'd like to thank the following people for giving me a shot and helping me get to this point,
> ...


FUCK YEA HOMIE WHE ONLY GO WITH THE BEST


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

SOME WORK HE HAS DONE FOR OUR MEMBER


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

shit looks good bro


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

dam just seems like yesterday, u were hiiting people up to let u work on there cars. looks real good my man good luck


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

smurf, here is a pedal I just finished. Let's do something nice with yours,


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 10 2006, 09:15 PM~5945447
> *smurf, here is a pedal I just finished. Let's do something nice with yours,
> 
> 
> ...


whats up curly .. your work is looking real nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

cool dude right here uffin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Jaime thanks and good luck..  
i'll be calling you soon :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 10 2006, 11:15 PM~5945447
> *smurf, here is a pedal I just finished. Let's do something nice with yours,
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea Homie. :cheesy: , That's what i'm talking about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

wow you have come a long way... i know i told you I will be ready in about a month, two months ago, but i'm gonna holla when its time..just taking a little longer than expected. see ya.


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

VERY NICE JAIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN YOU DO MY CADDY?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WHAT UP CURLY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW FULL TIME :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHAT UP CURLY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW FULL TIME :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 3 2006, 09:20 PM~5899740
> *He is from Houston but lives in Long Beach now. Curly is a very good person and does great work!
> *


x2




this guy does bad ass work and is a real cool person to deal with.

didnt think you were gonna drop your job so soon, i knew you told me you wanted to do it for a living when you went to my shop but obviously its going dam well for you.

much props, i can imagine what your 64 is gonna look like. i know ill be giving you a call for mines.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO CURLY ITS SHOOTER GETTING A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS ON MY 64 YOU STRIPPED FOR ME. I WILL BE TAKING YOU MY HOMIES PAQUIS 68 TO GET STRIPPED NEXT WEEK WANT TO GET IT OUT FOR OUR PIC. HOPEFULLY YOUR RAG 4 BE OUT TO BY THEN SEE YOU NEXT WEEK.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Aug 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5945883
> *Jaime thanks and good luck..
> i'll be calling you soon :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Oh! That looks like a good lock up! Keep that in the backyard!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam curly seem slike yesterday you was at the house hookin up the regal good to see your tha bussiness kicked off for you. im happy to say i was one of the first cars you touched homie. thanks.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FINALLY GOT TO MEET CURLY AT MIKE'S SHOP,COOL VATO,ORALE CURLY,YOUR GONNA SUCCEED IN THIS AREA EASILY :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt for my homie


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO DO MY CAR IVE WAITED QUITE A WHILE YOU ALWAYS TELL ME THAT YOULL CALL ME AND NEVER HAPPENS WELL KEEP YOUR WORK JUST REMEMBER I DIDNT B.S YOU WHEN I PUT THE WINDOWS ON YOU RAG 64 :angry:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: FOR CURLY,HOMIE ES ATODA MADRE,HERE'S SUM OF HIS WORK,NICE AND SIMPLE(USED AS A DAILY DRIVER) uffin: 

















































:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

awsome work and detail.

much props jaime!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

jamie's my best friend...lol where is he...lol


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

GOOD SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: thats some nice ass work


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 23 2007, 10:01 AM~7335428
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO DO MY CAR IVE WAITED QUITE A WHILE YOU ALWAYS TELL ME THAT YOULL CALL ME AND NEVER HAPPENS WELL KEEP YOUR WORK JUST REMEMBER I DIDNT B.S YOU WHEN I PUT THE WINDOWS ON YOU RAG 64  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

SOME OF CURLYS WORK


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 3 2006, 06:37 AM~5893755
> *hey Everyone,
> 
> After a year and a half of striping part-time and working some LONG hours to get my work out there, I've decided to cancel my day job and make a living out of pinstriping. I'd like to thank the following people for giving me a shot and helping me get to this point,
> ...


Congrats homie ,can't wiat to see what you do for us. :biggrin: You can add MAJESTICS K.C. to that list. :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SWEET WORK


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 23 2007, 10:01 AM~7335428
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO DO MY CAR IVE WAITED QUITE A WHILE YOU ALWAYS TELL ME THAT YOULL CALL ME AND NEVER HAPPENS WELL KEEP YOUR WORK JUST REMEMBER I DIDNT B.S YOU WHEN I PUT THE WINDOWS ON YOU RAG 64  :angry:
> *


What's up Rabbit!!! I got some more work for you on a hardtop and I owe a bunch of people for helping me with my car, be paitent and I'll get you back with interest...late


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 26 2007, 01:46 AM~7353014
> *What's up Rabbit!!! I got some more work for you on a hardtop and I owe a bunch of people for helping me with my car, be paitent and I'll get you back with interest...late
> *


THATS COOL BUT ME AND MY HOMIE ARE BUILDING A CADILLAC HOPPER IT WILL BE READY IN A MONTH SO KEEP ME IN MIND TO BLOW THISCAR FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up curly!!! looks like your doing big thangs.. keep up the good work!!!


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Well done Jaime.This guy is (what i believe to be)a true Lowrider-Not only has he got skillz,but after only a few pm's on here he picked up my g.f. and i from our hotel in a monte carlo he was showing(best lolo i had ever been in).Hooked us up with wrist bands,introduced me to everyone (all made us welcome-especially Illustrious C.C.).Then after Vegas took us to local shows,dinners and welcomed us to his home where he helped us plan the rest of our trip.You will always have a place to stay in Australia homie. :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Feb 27 2007, 12:45 AM~7361247
> *:biggrin: Well done Jaime.This guy is (what i believe to be)a true Lowrider-Not only has he got skillz,but after only a few pm's on here he picked up my g.f. and i from our hotel in a monte carlo he was showing(best lolo i had ever been in).Hooked us up with wrist bands,introduced me to everyone (all made us welcome-especially Illustrious C.C.).Then after Vegas took us to local shows,dinners and welcomed us to his home where he helped us plan the rest of our trip.You will always have a place to stay in Australia homie. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. He a good guy like that.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up homie cant wait for you to hook up my ride.


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 2 2006, 11:38 PM~5893766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

nice..if you ever in the chi hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

CURLY WHATS UP LEFT A COUPLE OF MESSEGES NO CALL BACK CALL ME OR CALL EDI FROM LA CARTEL CAUSE HE IS ALSO LOOKING FOR YOU BUT I NEED SOME WORK DONE ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 15 2007, 09:44 AM~7483116
> *CURLY WHATS UP LEFT A COUPLE OF MESSEGES NO CALL BACK CALL ME OR CALL EDI FROM LA CARTEL CAUSE HE IS ALSO LOOKING FOR YOU BUT I NEED SOME WORK DONE ASAP :biggrin:
> *


well thats how you do everyone else how does it feel :angry:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2007, 09:58 AM~7483589
> *well  thats how  you do everyone  else  how  does  it feel :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ILL BE THERE SOON I JUST GOT CAUGHT WITH WORK AT HOME


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2007, 10:58 AM~7483589
> *well  thats how  you do everyone  else  how  does  it feel :angry:
> *


NO JUST U SMILEY HES BEEN DOING EVREY BODYS WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 15 2007, 06:31 PM~7486316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ILL BE THERE SOON I JUST GOT CAUGHT WITH WORK AT HOME
> *


 :twak: :twak: my windows are getting rusted already


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Mar 15 2007, 07:22 PM~7486594
> *NO JUST U SMILEY HES BEEN DOING EVREY BODYS WORK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Damm homie u get down, to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres some of curleys lastest,we flew him out here to K.C. too lay down some art,and all i can say is we arte glad we did.Very cool guy,did and very good job,hope that we can keep doing more work in the future.And i can say i think we made a new friend.Anytime curley come back trough we got all the cranberry juice you can drink. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEETTTTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up Curly! Hope everything is going great for ya!


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8856495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics and sorry about punching a hole in your tire!!! See you in Vegas!!!


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

*Nice work!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Sep 23 2007, 11:45 PM~8856495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that came out real nice :0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

that elco is bad


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Are you going to vegas jaime????


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

whats up curly....clean work bro...ill be hitting you up so i can go out and watch you work soon  theres always room to learn different tricks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

would you be interested in doin some work out here in nor-cal?? i can provide a shop for you.. pm me and let me know whats up.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

come back and be a firewatch naw j/k good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Any plans on coming out to visit Phoenix Az and to do some pinstriping? If you are I can put the word to get you some business lined up. Plus need some on my ride. PM me if you are


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Nov 4 2007, 07:39 PM~9153566
> *Any plans on coming out to visit Phoenix Az and to do some pinstriping? If you are I can put the word to get you some business lined up. Plus need some on my ride. PM me if you are
> *


do that and he will go


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Hope to see you soon back in K.C. :biggrin: We got some more work for ya.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any up date pics


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314DIPPIN_@Sep 24 2007, 11:31 PM~8864673
> *Nice work!
> *


*X2*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 13 2008, 12:55 AM~9680377
> *nice work :thumbsup:
> *


*x2*


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

how the hell did i miss this thread for so long??????? 

great work Curly :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

NICE STRIPING


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 22 2008, 07:58 AM~10003158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres what he did for us on this last trip,best out there IMO period.I'm glad we meet this dude,he's a real down to earth homie,and a good friend.













































Be on the look out for Pure Royalty at a show in 08. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Vics caddy
































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres the other one he did for us.
























































Franks cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2008, 09:01 AM~10023500
> *Heres the other one he did for us.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2008, 06:57 AM~10023484
> *Heres what he did for us on this last trip,best out there IMO period.I'm glad we meet this dude,he's a real down to earth homie,and a good friend.
> 
> *


That is very true! Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

the cutty is fuckin sik. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

truley second to none


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 26 2008, 03:39 AM~10029639
> *the cutty is fuckin sik. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man it still has alot to go he's going with all black guts,and a 350 motor is being built right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

dammm nice


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Curley just finshed my cadi.Bad ass work & real cool dude :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I like your work. Wanna send you a ticket to Amsterdam soon...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10110223
> * Curley just finshed my cadi.Bad ass work & real cool dude :thumbsup:
> *


Post pixs of your ride.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

hey curly nice meeting homie u get down :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT... Can't wait to meet u, see u soon....


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

HERES THE WORK CURLY DID WHEN HE CAME TO LAS VEGAS..................


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BAD ASS, LIKE ALWAYS CURLEY!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 
THANKS CURLY


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10658506
> *BAD ASS, LIKE ALWAYS CURLEY!
> *


 :biggrin: X 2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sick work,,much props


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Sup Curly should have the cutty ready 4 u ready for another vegas trip yet :yes:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Good luck wit the business brother!
P


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 14 2008, 01:43 PM~10654914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@May 14 2008, 10:03 PM~10658650
> *:biggrin: X 2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS UP CURLY MY CAPRICE IS ALMOST READY FOR YOU ILL GIVE YOU A CALL BEFORE I COME DOWN


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

GOOD WORK GOOD PEOPLES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW THIS TOPIC WAS HERE. CURLY GETS DOWN AND KNOWS HOW TO TREAT HIS CUSTOMERS. EVEN IF THE CUSTOMER IS A LITTLE HARDHEADED SOMETIMES.*


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 14 2008, 11:58 PM~10658604
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what brush is used for this lettering?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:cheesy: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*GOOD WORK*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10682861
> *what brush is used for this lettering?
> *


stencil..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

does anyone know if he would come up to nor cal cuz we need someone new out here to put some stuff down


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: hit him up if you are for reals im sure he is down


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

curly will go where the work is, just get some cars lined up for him


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cuz someone is getting a little flaky thats out here I dont want to say no names but it wuld be nice to see a new style out this way


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 30 2008, 09:58 PM~10775510
> *cuz someone is getting a little flaky thats out here I dont want to say no names but it wuld be nice to see a new style out this way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 06:34 PM~10682511
> *DAMN I DIDN'T KNOW THIS TOPIC WAS HERE. CURLY GETS DOWN AND KNOWS HOW TO TREAT HIS CUSTOMERS. EVEN IF THE CUSTOMER IS A LITTLE HARDHEADED SOMETIMES.
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass dirty


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Top Notch work, Curly is really made a great name for himself in the custom paint world....dig the fade over the leaf..
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10775510
> *cuz someone is getting a little flaky thats out here I dont want to say no names but it wuld be nice to see a new style out this way
> *


Did You say NEWSTYLE ? These are a few striped by Mr. Curly, Himself.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

When are you comig bacc to Vegas?I have 2 myself and a few more if interested.


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 30 2008, 01:50 PM~10772859
> *does anyone know if he would come up to nor cal cuz we need someone new  out here to put some stuff down
> *


I'm down to travel, it's no problem. Give me a call and we can work something out. If I don't answer, I probably have my hands full or I'm on the phone with someone else. Leave a message!! late!

562-208-8380 cell


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 2 2008, 09:15 PM~10784183
> *I'm down to travel, it's no problem. Give me a call and we can work something out. If I don't answer, I probably have my hands full or I'm on the phone with someone else. Leave a message!! late!
> 
> 562-208-8380 cell
> *


for sure bro I will as soon as I can find enough people that want some stripping done that way its worth your while


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 2 2008, 09:15 PM~10784183
> *I'm down to travel, it's no problem. Give me a call and we can work something out. If I don't answer, I probably have my hands full or I'm on the phone with someone else. Leave a message!! late!
> 
> 562-208-8380 cell
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: WHY THEY CALL HIM CURLY? JK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 4 2008, 03:28 PM~10798552
> *:uh: WHY THEY CALL HIM CURLY?                                              JK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I want curley to do my bike!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT FOR A BAD ASS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

YO CURLY I LEFT YOU MASSAGE HAVEN HERD FROM YA WHEN WILL U BE SOME WERE AROUND MEMPHIS TN


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

i might use him for my project......... :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jul 7 2008, 04:15 PM~11030794
> *i might use him for my project......... :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

CURLYS WORK.....


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 2 2008, 10:15 PM~10784183
> *I'm down to travel, it's no problem. Give me a call and we can work something out. If I don't answer, I probably have my hands full or I'm on the phone with someone else. Leave a message!! late!
> 
> 562-208-8380 cell
> *



WHEN I ASKED YOU IF YOU WOULD COME DOWN TO ALBUQUERQUE TO DO SOME CARS YOU TOLD ME YOU DONT DO CARS FOR ANYONE BUT PEOPLE YOU KNOW  I HAD ABOUT 8 PAOPLE THAT THAT WERE WANTING YOU TO GET DOWN ON THERE CARS HOMIE :nosad:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHERE YOU AT CURLEY I NEED SOME WORK DONE HOMIE...SHOOT ME A NUMBER PERRO!!!!*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MR CURLYS WO
















RK 2 MONTHS AGO ON MY 88 CUTLASS LOOKING REAL GOOD~~


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Aug 18 2008, 01:32 AM~11370072
> *WHEN I ASKED YOU IF YOU WOULD COME DOWN TO ALBUQUERQUE TO DO SOME CARS YOU TOLD ME YOU DONT DO CARS FOR ANYONE BUT PEOPLE YOU KNOW  I HAD ABOUT 8 PAOPLE THAT THAT WERE WANTING YOU TO GET DOWN ON THERE CARS HOMIE :nosad:
> *


i live in southern california. When i travel, it's normally for people I've met or done work for in the past. I do not travel based on # of cars. If you have any special projects, then let me know. thanks.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 19 2008, 10:26 AM~11381700
> *i live in southern california. When i travel, it's normally for people I've met or done work for in the past. I do not travel based on # of cars. If you have any special projects, then let me know. thanks.
> *


*PHONE NUMBER#*


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT BAD ASS PAINT JOBS AUSTRALIA NEEDS SOME PAINTERS LIKE YALL


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

CURLY IS IN FRESNO NOW :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 27 2008, 01:14 PM~11452985
> *CURLY IS IN FRESNO NOW :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

good work homie.. very creative


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MY APPOLOGIES IN ADVANCE BUT I FEEL COMPELLED TO HELP A BROTHA IN HELPING A LITTLE HOMIE THAT NEEDS HELP FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. WE ARE AWARE IT'S NOT A HIGH PROFILE TYPE SHOW FOR SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE STRICLY SHOW BUT WE KNOW THE LOWRIDER COMES TOGETHER ON MANY EVENT FROM FOOD DRIVES, TOY DRIVES OR SOME TIMES PERSONAL LOSSES OF LOVED ONES. BUT THIS TIME IT'S IN THE CASE OF THIS YOUNG MAN. SO ON BEHALF OF SERVANT OF CHRIST OF FORGIVEN MINISTRIES. IF YOU CAN FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS CAN YOU HELP IN ANY WAY IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS BENFIT CAR SHOW TO RAISE FUND TO HELP TREAT THIS YOUNG MAN? :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: TTT!



> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452389
> *FOR MORE INFO CALL FELIPE AT 562)883-3158
> *


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452985
> *CURLY IS IN FRESNO NOW :biggrin:
> *



HES WORKING OVER THERE OR HE MOVED TO FRESNO?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO DFW?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 26 2008, 01:06 PM~11708595
> *WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO DFW?
> *


I'm allergic to hurricanes and falling tree branches! Is it safe in Texas yet?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 27 2008, 12:31 PM~11714231
> *I'm allergic to hurricanes and falling tree branches! Is it safe in Texas yet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
i got a mc for you to hit up.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 27 2008, 12:31 PM~11714231
> *I'm allergic to hurricanes and falling tree branches! Is it safe in Texas yet?
> *


come on Bro!!! Califas softend you up? LOL.........


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 27 2008, 10:31 AM~11714231
> *I'm allergic to hurricanes and falling tree branches! Is it safe in Texas yet?
> *


It is safe in Fort Worth come on down. See you in Vegas!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11722511
> *It is safe in Fort Worth come on down. See you in Vegas!
> *



X2 SEE YOU HERE CURLY :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Sep 28 2008, 05:55 PM~11722747
> *X2 SEE YOU HERE CURLY :thumbsup:
> *


I'm staying at the EL CORTEZ in downtown and i'll be cruising after the show


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 27 2008, 05:31 PM~11714231
> *I'm allergic to hurricanes and falling tree branches! Is it safe in Texas yet?
> *


Make it in nov. and stop off in K C first. :biggrin: How you doing homie,hope everythings good with ya.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> *This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.
> 
> This personal message has not been sent*


Hey Curly, please empty your mailbox.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 3 2006, 12:38 AM~5893766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

q-vole curly :biggrin:  :420:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Sep 29 2008, 06:38 AM~11726138
> *I'm staying at the EL CORTEZ in downtown and i'll be cruising after the show
> *



COOL SEE YOU WHEN YOU GET HERE JUST HIT ME UP OR ILL HIT YOU UP  
HERES MY NEW NUMBER 702- 587-3500


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433608#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433235#
PASS THE WIRE HOMES. LOL


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

when you coming to houston.i hope before los magnificos :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

CURLY IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU!!! ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE BEFORE NEW YEARS SO WE CAN GET EVERYTHING READY :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

SUP BIG HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOR THE HOMIES BIG CURLY >>>>


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

hey bro, what new?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

wheres curly?? :dunno:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 1 2008, 11:44 PM~12037243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PUTTING IN WORK!!!!


----------



## CALIGIRL (Oct 17, 2008)

curly im almost ready


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=403608&st=200


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Curly is the man!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: GRAC1AS CURLY


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 12 2009, 11:46 PM~12687665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 14 2009, 06:26 PM~12706451
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

10 DAYS LEFT....................


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 15 2009, 08:11 AM~12711633
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 n1ce r1de but need some 13 on that baby nice 61  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 14 2009, 06:26 PM~12706451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## big nate (Nov 13, 2008)

whaddup bro!! Your one hell of an artist.. :thumbsup: Gonna need some more work on my regal soon.. take care and talk to you later..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sup Mr. Curly.... just want to say thanks for the great work your one bad artist and a firme vato


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

IMG]








THIS WHAT CURLY DID FOR ME


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

good to see your still kickin ass on the brush man!!!!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

met curly a wile back at coast airbrush,
one cool dude.

keep rockin


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

JUST MADE MY APPOINTMENT FOR THE END OF THIS MONTH. :biggrin: DRIVING ALL THE WAY TO L.A. FROM EL PASO, TX. GUESS I'LL GO TO DISNEYLAND WHILE I'M THERE. :thumbsup: I'LL POST PICS WHEN IT'S DONE.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

CURLYS THE MAN....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 17 2009, 01:26 PM~13302961
> *CURLYS THE MAN....
> *


x2 yes he is and is gonna be as long as he wants to be i wouldn't want anyone else doing my shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 01:10 PM~13306036
> *x2 yes he is and is gonna be as long as he wants to be i wouldn't want anyone else doing my shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13297810
> *JUST MADE MY APPOINTMENT FOR THE END OF THIS MONTH.  :biggrin: DRIVING ALL THE WAY TO L.A. FROM EL PASO, TX. GUESS I'LL GO TO DISNEYLAND WHILE I'M THERE.  :thumbsup: I'LL POST PICS WHEN IT'S DONE.
> *


Well worth the drive he is the best. Go to Universal Studios it is better.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 17 2009, 08:54 PM~13309974
> *Well worth the drive he is the best. Go to Universal Studios it is better.
> *


YEA, FROM THE WORK I'VE SEEN HIM DO ON HERE, I KNOW IT'LL BE WORTH THE DRIVE. I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND TO TAKE THE KIDS AND IF THERE'S TIME, I'LL CHECK OUT UNIVERSAL STUDIOS AS WELL. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Mar 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13310527
> *YEA, FROM THE WORK I'VE SEEN HIM DO ON HERE, I KNOW IT'LL BE WORTH THE DRIVE. I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND TO TAKE THE KIDS AND IF THERE'S TIME, I'LL CHECK OUT UNIVERSAL STUDIOS AS WELL. :thumbsup:
> *


WELL, I HAD SOME LAST MINUTE ISSUES WITH THE TRANSPORTATION I WAS GONNA USE FOR MY CAR SO NEEDLESS TO SAY MY CAR DIDN'T MAKE IT TO CURLY'S. BUT HOPEFULLY WE'RE GONNA MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN IN MAY. I WENT BY CURLY'S PLACE ANYWAYS SO I COULD MEET HIM AND SEE WHAT HE WAS WORKING ON, REAL KOOL DUDE, SE PORTO A TODA MADRE.


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD (Sep 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Curly, nice meeting you yesterday at Mexico's. Your work is bad ass! Jae


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

q-vo curly :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

how much for leaf and pinstripe a good amount


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats up carnal, you still shaking from that baby earthquake! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

whats happenin bro. :h5:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 3 2006, 12:41 AM~5893775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that Cadillac looks sicc homie nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> WELL, I HAD SOME LAST MINUTE ISSUES WITH THE TRANSPORTATION I WAS GONNA USE FOR MY CAR SO NEEDLESS TO SAY MY CAR DIDN'T MAKE IT TO CURLY'S. BUT HOPEFULLY WE'RE GONNA MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN IN MAY. I WENT BY CURLY'S PLACE ANYWAYS SO I COULD MEET HIM AND SEE WHAT HE WAS WORKING ON, REAL KOOL DUDE, SE PORTO A TODA MADRE.
> 
> CURLY IS COMING TO EL PASO, TX THIS MONTH THE WEEK OF THE 15TH TO DO MY HOMEBOYS CAR AND MINE :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO FINALLY GET MY CAR DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 8 2009, 06:48 PM~14132350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice job at the hop in santa barbara!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

anything new?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14157669
> *nice job at the hop in santa barbara!
> *



sup curly? :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14157669
> *nice job at the hop in santa barbara!
> *




THANKS THE REGAL IS ALMOST READY FOR YOU TO DO YOUR THANG ON IT HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Ese Curly came down to El Paso, Tx and threw down some fine ass work on my caddy, my son's 12"trike,my buddy's 63, and another friend's coupe de ville. Everyone was VERY satisfied. Thanx for coming down and hookin' us up with your talent. I'll post pics of the work once I get my car cleared and buffed.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*This is whats new!!*


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

POST SOME PICS UP CURLY.....LET THEM KNOW HOW YOU GET DOWN..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jul 15 2009, 12:16 PM~14482724
> *POST SOME PICS UP CURLY.....LET THEM KNOW HOW YOU GET DOWN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 15 2009, 02:02 PM~14482567
> *This is whats new!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on the show! Tell Leo and the boys to ice down some Coronas for me, you never know I might show up.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:  :wave:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Whats up Curly. It was good meeting you yesterday. Look forward to getting my 61 striped :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 15 2009, 01:02 PM~14482567
> *This is whats new!!
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULDNT LET ANYONE ELSE TOUCH MY 63 :wave:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

good lookin


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks again Curly 4 putting your magic touch on the deuce........ :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Curly came threw 2day and blessed Dejablu


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks Curly 4 all da work done on my ride


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 15 2009, 01:02 PM~14482567
> *This is whats new!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin: :wave: 
























[/quote]


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD JAIME..............I REMEMBER WHEN U FIRST STARTED............KEEP IT UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Jul 14 2009, 06:54 PM~14474152
> *Ese Curly came down to El Paso, Tx and threw down some fine ass work on my caddy, my son's 12"trike,my buddy's 63, and another friend's coupe de ville. Everyone was VERY satisfied. Thanx for coming down and hookin' us up with your talent. I'll post pics of the work once I get my car cleared and buffed.
> *


Here's my caddy. Just got it clear coated. Still need to cut and buff. Also a pic of my son's trike....


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 05:29 PM~14728884
> *Here's my caddy. Just got it clear coated. Still need to cut and buff. Also a pic of my son's trike....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Aug 10 2009, 07:06 PM~14729268
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 06:29 PM~14728884
> *Here's my caddy. Just got it clear coated. Still need to cut and buff. Also a pic of my son's trike....
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 11 2009, 10:23 AM~14734912
> *BEAUTIFUL HOMIE
> *


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTMFT FOR CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vasquez1963ss (Oct 19, 2009)

curly whats up joe vasquez from the imperials 63 impala been trying to get a hold of you. need somemore work done give me a call c562 547- 2598


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN THIS YEAR!










IF YOU WANT TO BE A PART OF HISTORY LET IT BE KNOWN! :0  :biggrin: 
POST LINK TO SHOW HERE BELOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=489087&st=1140


----------



## BLUE68CUSTOM (Oct 19, 2009)

Curly gets down i see his work everywhere now :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

YOU THANK YOU CAN COVER IT UP WITH SOME PINSTRIPING N LEAFING.... :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE68CUSTOM_@Oct 25 2009, 10:17 AM~15460454
> *Curly gets down i see his work everywhere now :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT FOR CURLY....HE GOT DOWN ON MY RIDE COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO..


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 15 2009, 10:10 PM~15676319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't drink and drive kids.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

latest graphics project


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: Looking good LIL Bro! Man you know a little gold leaf hear and there will cover all that shit on Miklo's car....LOL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 17 2009, 12:31 AM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOK DAMN GOOD. I LIKE. I LIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

curly what up man you ready for me????????


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...




:420: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING FLAWLESS CURLY :yes: :yes: I SEE YOU BRINGING COMPETITION TO THE TABLE :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 15 2009, 10:10 PM~15676319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0 i likes.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM CURLY GETS DOWN ON THE STRIPPING


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...



Do you do graphics too?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NEED TO CALL YOU TO DO GRAPHICS ON A BIKE NEXT MONTH


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Nov 23 2009, 01:37 AM~15751212
> *Do you do graphics too?
> *


 :uh: ARE YOU BLIND??? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 10:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Nov 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15764900
> *:uh:  ARE YOU BLIND??? :biggrin:
> *


Well I don't know homie :biggrin: I'm new to Cali and the topic is called~ Curleys Pinstriping.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Nov 24 2009, 11:18 AM~15766618
> *Well I don't know homie :biggrin: I'm new to Cali and the topic is called~ Curleys Pinstriping.
> *


HE DOES EVERYTHING HOMIE...AND HIS LOCAL TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 01:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


What up loc :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 01:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


Looking good


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 12:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 12:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


Q VO we ready when u r homie


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope everyone has a safe long weekend... enjoy the holiday.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I JUST FINISHED THIS LINC, THANKS CURLY FOR PUTN THE FINISHING TOUCHES ............GREAT JOB HOMIE


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 28 2009, 08:55 PM~15809035
> *I JUST FINISHED THIS LINC, THANKS CURLY FOR PUTN THE FINISHING TOUCHES ............GREAT JOB HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for hooking it up...
He just finished striping and leafing DBBLMNT










Here's a picture of the good work this man does....
I have a lot more I can post after we show at least one show!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Dec 12 2009, 10:32 PM~15963675
> *Thanks for hooking it up...
> He just finished striping and leafing DBBLMNT
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 17 2009, 12:31 AM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 12:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


Sup CUrly post some pics of my caprice the 1 Leo took u :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

you did some good work on the homie Netos linc..thanks


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*THANX CURLY....... WILL GET SOME CARS TOGETHER SOON TO SEE IF YOU COULD DO THE WORK. *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2009, 07:38 AM~15775224
> *i've been doing graphics undercover until i get the basics down. I will be posting more pics as i get more work done.
> *


Come and practice the basics on my 62. :biggrin: whats up curley hows the shop going?I now it's gotta be doing good ,you the man. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 2 2009, 06:54 AM~14650394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man you got a pic of the whole ride.man i like this very clean.


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16565864
> *THANX CURLY....... WILL GET SOME CARS TOGETHER SOON TO SEE IF YOU COULD DO THE WORK.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 12 2010, 07:09 AM~16591518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 16 2009, 10:31 PM~15687782
> *latest graphics project
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN HOMIE :worship:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Yesterday I met Curly for the first time delivering some flake for an upcomming project. The work I saw was BLING BLING. 

When the time comes I'll have my car there for sure! Curly is a cool cat who loves what he does, and it shows in his work. :biggrin: 

Curly, Let me know when your flake levels are low. I'll get you hooked up.. Peace!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

